# 2000 Gulfstream Innsbruck Slide needs to be replaced



## Melissa Cockrell (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi,

Recently purchased a 2000 Gulfstream Innsbruck travel trailer.  During cleanup and preparation for a camping trip, noticed water pouring thru the roof of the slide during a heavy rain.  After a closer look, the slide is damaged beyond repair and needs to be replaced.  The trailer trailer is not safe to travel due the slide currently separating.  I called Gulfstream and they do not sell replacement slides.  

Does anyone know of any online instructions for rebuilding a slide?  I've watched Youtube videos but did not get specific details of the reconstruction.  

Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated.  

Thanks,
Melissa


----------

